# Problem mit Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (Verbindungsabbrüche)



## M_CLEAR_S (9. März 2010)

*Problem mit Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (Verbindungsabbrüche)*

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (300 MBit/s). Er soll meinen Win7-PC mit der Fritzbox 7270 verbinden, aber die Verbindung bricht immer wieder ab.... Die Situation sieht so aus:

- Die Treiber- und Softwareinstallation lief problemlos. Fritzbox wurde gefunden. Internet läuft.
- Dann plötzlich: Während die Fritzbox weiterhin zu funktionieren scheint (WLAN- und DSL-LEDs leuchten weiter), hat sich der Stick anscheinend verabschiedet. Kein Internet mehr, WLAN-Verbindung ist weg...
- Im Gerätemanager ist der Stick weiterhin vorhanden und funktioniert angeblich "einwandfrei", in der Fritzbox-Software sieht man aber, dass keine Verbindung mehr mit der Fritzbox besteht. Stick raus und rein stellt die Verbindung dann wieder her.
- Mit meinem alten WLAN-Adapter gab es keine Verbindungsabbrüche.
- Die WLAN-Verwaltung von Windows übernehmen zu lassen, hilft nicht.

Der Stick-Treiber und die Software ist aktuell. Ich bin nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem...... Aber ich habe keine Lösung gefunden. An einem aktiven USB-Hub hängt der Stick ohnehin, aber auch am Rechner direkt bricht die Verbindung ab. Energieoptionen wie "Auschalten um Strom zu sparen" sind abgeschaltet. Mal sind Stunden zwischen den Abbrüchen, mal Minuten, einmal waren es nur Sekunden.

*Gibt es mittlerweile einen Tipp für dieses weitverbreitete Problem? Gibt es jemanden im Forum, der dieses Problem lösen konnte?*

Ich fass es nicht, dass ausgerechnet das teure Markengerät solche Macken hat.


----------



## kress (9. März 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (Verbindungsabbrüche)*

Schau mal wie warm der Stick wird. Hatte mal nen Netgear stick, der hatte auch Verbindungsabrüche weil er viel zu warm war.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (9. März 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (Verbindungsabbrüche)*

Er wird schon sehr warm unter Last. Sollte das ein Hardware-Defekt sein? Mein alter USB-Adapter wurde aber auch relativ warm und hatte keine Verbindungsabbrüche.

edit.: Gerade im Schreiben bin ich wieder rausgeschmissen worden. Ich bin erst 10-15 Minuten online und der Stick hatte noch gar nicht die Gelegenheit, richtig warm zu werden... Er war schon mal deutlich wärmer und hat dabei mehr als eine Stunde durchgehalten.


----------



## kress (9. März 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (Verbindungsabbrüche)*

Tja, das kann ja sein das durch die vorherige Hitze was kaputt gegangen ist und der stick jetzt früher abschmiert.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (9. März 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (Verbindungsabbrüche)*

Dann muss der Stick aber schon von Anfang an defekt gewesen sein, weil er hat seit dem Tag der Lieferung diese Probleme. Gut, dann werde ich das mal in Betracht ziehen und ihn evtl. umtauschen lassen. Danke.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden hier, der genau dasselbe Problem mit dem Fritz-Stick hatte und es lösen konnte (durch Umtausch oder sonstwie). So'n Erfahrungsbericht wäre toll.


----------



## happysad (11. März 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (Verbindungsabbrüche)*

Habe das gleiche Problem wier oben geschildert - kurze Verbindungsabbrüche, meist geht es nach 5 Sekunden automatisch weiter. Mal ist 5h alles i.O., dann aber auch mal innerhalb von 10 Minuten. Sticks sind nicht sonderlich warm.
Ergänzend: Habe einen Win8-Rechner (Desktop) und einen mit XP (Uralt-Laptop), beide mit WLan-Stick.

Bis gestern: Fritzbox 7170 (W8-Rechner kurze connection losts, XP stabil. Nach Austausch der Sticks wieder W8 c/l, XP läuft aber weiter)
Seit gestern: Fritzdingenshomeserver 7362 SL, alles neu installiert, aber das Problem bleibt. 

Ursprünglich: automatische Einstellungen aus dem Stick übernommen (in Fritzbox einstöbseln, in rechner einstöpseln. fertig)
Als der Ärger losging habe ich auch noch einen TCP-Optimierer versucht. Half nicht.
Heute folgendes gefunden:

"Im Gerätemanager folgendes einstellen beim Fritz!WLan USB Stick:
Code:

Fragmentation Threshold --> 1400
Mode4x --> off <-- EXTREM wichtig !!!
Network Type --> 11b (In meinem Router hab ich aber mixed mode und Traffic Shaping an.Damit läuft der Stick nur im 22 Mbit Betrieb, dies hat ebenfalls zur Stabilität beigetragen)
Power MODE --> Maximum Power Save (Energiesparmodus --> weniger Wärmeproduktion + Energieverbrauch)
RTS Threshold --> 1401"

Auch Mist ... bzw. hat einfach nicht geholfen.

Bin ratlos - und die Foren geben nichts her, was passt. Wer hat eine Idee? Das Prob kann ja nicht neu sein?!


----------



## Tech-Freak0 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (Verbindungsabbrüche)*

Ich würde gleich ein neues Teil kaufen, gerade die älteren Modelle haben dieses Problem anscheinend öfter, da es meinen Kollegen kürzlich auch erst getroffen hatte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## happysad (11. März 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Fritz WLAN-USB-Stick (Verbindungsabbrüche)*

Ja, danke, das ist die Art Antwort, die ich jetzt nicht so sehr hilfreich finde. Letztlich gehen die Sticks ja problemfrei - nämlich an dem XP-Rechner. Nutzt mir nichts, wenn ich noch einen dritten Stick habe, der am XP-Rechner geht und evtl. m W8er eben nicht  Und am W8er gehen sie ja auch, nur eben mit Abbrüchen. Sind selten, aber störend (grad, wenn man mal gamen will). Ich denke eher, es müsste irgendwo am Rechner/ an den Einstellungen korrigierbar sein.


----------

